# You know what. The Tivo remote just isn't well designed.



## Roveer (May 28, 2003)

I know, a pretty provocative statement. But it's pretty simple. After 4 months of having ditched all of my FIOS gear for Tivo I still can't easily navigate the remote with 1 hand in the dark.

The only buttons I really use are:

Power, OK, this one I've got

Live TV, this one too.

Guide - Not easy to get in the dark, and you gave us 2 locations, one for Roamio, one for Mini. FAIL. Are you kidding me, 2 products designed to be used together and you located the buttons in different locations on both. Who let that one slip through.

Info Hit other buttons often trying to hit info

Numbers As hard as I might, typing in 618 results in success about 30% of the time. The FIOS remote never presented this problem. The layout just isn't good.

Oh, Peanut shaped remote? Same on both ends unless you feel around for what button is where so we end up swapping ends over and over until we get it right. Nope, sorry FAIL.

I know I'm being really picky here, but these are the industrial design elements that truly make a product "perfect". These are real issues, ones that prevent the product from being really really great. Time to step up. Just about everything has been invented at this point so perfecting the usability of the product is about all you have left. Well, that an the features I asked for in the suggestions forum.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Roveer said:


> Guide - Not easy to get in the dark, and you gave us 2 locations, one for Roamio, one for Mini. FAIL. Are you kidding me, 2 products designed to be used together and you located the buttons in different locations on both. Who let that one slip through.


They just recently released an updated version of the Mini that uses the exact same remote as the Roamio. The original Mini was released during the Premiere reign and used the same remote as the Premiere. It just took them a while to update it for the Roamio.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> They just recently released an updated version of the Mini that uses the exact same remote as the Roamio. The original Mini was released during the Premiere reign and used the same remote as the Premiere. It just took them a while to update it for the Roamio.


Not to defend anyone, but I bought the Roamio and Mini as a package. It was odd that the Mini used the older remote. My solution was to buy a new remote for the Mini and my Premiere. So much easier, but may seem not seem logical to some minds. There are always choices in life.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Roveer said:


> Oh, Peanut shaped remote? Same on both ends unless you feel around for what button is where so we end up swapping ends over and over until we get it right. Nope, sorry FAIL.
> 
> I know I'm being really picky here, but these are the industrial design elements that truly make a product "perfect". These are real issues, ones that prevent the product from being really really great. Time to step up. Just about everything has been invented at this point so perfecting the usability of the product is about all you have left. Well, that an the features I asked for in the suggestions forum.


They HAD a better remote for years that was easier to pick up AND instantly you know if it was upside down, then they threw most of those nice touches away with the new Roamio remote that no longer has top and bottom, IMNSHO that was a big step backwards, I do like the new guide button location and the RF, but the rest of the remote was a step back from the S3/Premiere remotes.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Roamio remote is a return to the basic size/shape of the original S1 remote. They won an Emmy for that design. The S3 remote was too big in my opinion and required you to shift your hand up/down the remote to hit all the buttons. But one thing I dislike about the Roamio remote is that they made the FF/RW buttons a complete wheel, just like the arrow buttons, so it's easy to mistakenly try to use it upside down. If they were separate buttons like the S3 remote it would be easier to distinguish by feel.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

I solved this problem years ago with a universal remote so I can assign buttons where they're most comfortable for me to use, even in the dark. After initial setup to learn IR codes, all my TiVo peanut remotes get relegated to their original bags.

Old thread on remotes:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=259824

Ideas for universal remotes:
http://goo.gl/SokgRI


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I switched to Harmony many years ago, ironically because it was the universal remote that most resembled the TiVo remote experience. And I've stuck with Harmony as they've gotten less and less peanutty over the years...although I now have a One, and don't see myself getting anything newer unless I get truly desperate (the newer model designs do nothing for me).


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I really like the Roamio remote. I've never had any problems using it upside down. The remote is weighted on the bottom end, so if I pick it up from the top end it is instantly pretty obvious to me. You can also feel for the little notch at the back of the remote with your pinky finger if you are unsure.

I do agree with the criticism of the number pad though. The number pad needs a little more differentiation for tactile use. The one thing I wish the Roamio remote had is the little nipple on the "5" button like the Premiere remote has.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

This is why I have a logitech harmony - a completely awful setup experience, but once you do get it setup, it works for everything and the buttons don't more around between devices .


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Coming from an S2 remote, I like the fit of the Roamio remote: I can reach the various keys in it, while with the S2 remote, I have to re-position the remote, due to its length. 

But I do wish that keys had more distinguishing features by touch, such as more distinctive shapes as well as raised bumps, as stated above.

Sigh--such tribulations. Almost as bad as, what to pick up at the full-block-big supermarket for dinner.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

To each, his own.

Personally, I think it's a pretty terrific design. It fits in my hand easily and I find it really easy to find, without looking, the proper buttons for the features I use. 

I think a lot easier than any of the universal remotes I've tried. Easier to use than the Atlantic Scientific remote controls I had with my Cox DVR and cable boxes.


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

They still don't recognize that people might have 2 tivos in the same room. The 1-2 switch was wonderful. Now I have to rely on the fact that I use the old remote for my mini and the new remote for my roamio. It would be a pain to keep straight if both remotes were the same. 

I have picture in picture on my tv and needed the mini to provide 2 tuners for both windows. 

I'm still tempted to go back to an old remote with the switch. But having rf is nice and I like the smaller size. I rarely use the abcd buttons.


----------



## passname22 (Feb 17, 2015)

I love tivo remote because it has tv power, input, mute, volume. I put my tv remote in a closet and only use tivo remote. One thing I don't like about it is the battery remove cover. It is impossible to remove the darn thing, it feels like ur about to break it. I don't use number pad since all my channel is in the guide and I can use channel up and down. I been using it at dark but I do wish that mute button was right below vol buttom. the thumps down and up should be stacked together. If you don't use tivo suggest recordings, thumps up and down is useless


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah I couldn't believe the Mini had a different remote than the Roamio either. 

SEemed like a no-brainer to make sure the remotes are the same for a whole house system. 

Otherwise I like the remote. And they have finally corrected the different remote problem. 

btw, you can hit the Right Arrow instead of Info if you are having trouble hitting the Info button.

I never use the number buttons so never have a problem with them except their existence makes the remote bigger.

Once in awhile I pick up the remote backwards. But seems to be the case for picking up most any remote in the dark. 

The main problem with the OP's argument is I've used a FIOS remote for a year. It surely wasn't any better.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

passname22 said:


> One thing I don't like about it is the battery remove cover. It is impossible to remove the darn thing, it feels like ur about to break it.


Very good point--was a bit surprised by how "user unfriendly" the cover was compared to the S2 remote's cover, and was surprised that TiVo changed the earlier, superior design of that aspect. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Just drop the remote on the floor.  Every time mine rolls off the couch and onto the floor the battery cover pops off and the batteries fall out. Even though it's only a 2' drop onto carpet.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

philt56 said:


> They still don't recognize that people might have 2 tivos in the same room. The 1-2 switch was wonderful. Now I have to rely on the fact that I use the old remote for my mini and the new remote for my roamio. It would be a pain to keep straight if both remotes were the same.


Yeah I miss the 1-2 switch too, but I don't know if it would be possible with RF. Unlike the IR feature which can use 9 different code sets, I *believe* the RF feature uses a unique ID that is specific to the remote to decide if it should accept commands from that remote. So a 1-2 switch would require some method of holding two unique IDs in the remote itself, which may not even be possible.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

FYI I just thought of a way you could use one RF remote for a Roamio and a Mini. If you paired it to the Roamio as RF and then switched it to IR mode and programmed it to use the Mini's IR code then you could just switch back and forth between IR mode and RF mode depending on which TiVo you wanted to control. Not as easy as a 1-2 switch but it should work.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Of course that's a provocative statement on the TiVo forum! I love the TiVo Peanut, and the Peanut and TiVo's software combined is what kept me on cable, and off of DirecTV. I hope to eventually move to an area with FIOS.

The Peanut just fits the hand so well, and is so easy to use. But at the same time, TiVo is a DVR first, and a cable box second, unlike an MSO box, which is a cable box first, and a DVR second. Thus, TiVo's functionality isn't oriented towards live TV, punching in numbers, etc. It's aimed at DVR use. And that's just the way it should be. I'll put up with a remote and interface not designed for live tv when I'm watching sports, with everything else, the experience is so much better.

BTW, I can't do numbers without looking at the thing either, but everything else, i.e. everything that I use 99% of the time on TiVo, I can do without looking at the remote. My main HT setup is in an unheated (but finished) basement right now, and for a few weeks during that record cold snap it was a bit cool down there (54-57F), so I used my Slide Pro with my arms under some quilts, and I never had to look at the remote, I did it all by touch.



JoeKustra said:


> Not to defend anyone, but I bought the Roamio and Mini as a package. It was odd that the Mini used the older remote. My solution was to buy a new remote for the Mini and my Premiere. So much easier, but may seem not seem logical to some minds. There are always choices in life.


I switch back and forth between the Slide Pro (more like the Roamio), the Premiere XL4 (Glo), and Mini (regular Premiere) remotes, and I never find it to be an issue. I'll probably get a Roamio at some point, not too worried about remote differences...


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

Roveer said:


> I know, a pretty provocative statement. But it's pretty simple. After 4 months of having ditched all of my FIOS gear for Tivo I still can't easily navigate the remote with 1 hand in the dark.
> 
> The only buttons I really use are:
> 
> ...


I was going to cut out some of the quote but I have basically the exact same complaints, I've complained before, I've even complained directly to TiVo about the poor design.

even in a dimly lit room (doesn't have to be dark) the remote even looks very similar holding it reversed!

I think every remote (and every keypad) I've every used has some sort of special marking on the 5 button, usually some sort of raised nub. This is important! its used so you can orientate yourself on the keypad.

Oh and just wait the smaller buttons will start to have their printing rub off in about 6 to 8 months.

-TL


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> FYI I just thought of a way you could use one RF remote for a Roamio and a Mini. If you paired it to the Roamio as RF and then switched it to IR mode and programmed it to use the Mini's IR code then you could just switch back and forth between IR mode and RF mode depending on which TiVo you wanted to control. Not as easy as a 1-2 switch but it should work.


It works for my Tivo HD and Roamio that are stacked up under my tv. I can switch to IR to control the HD and RF to control the Roamio. I thought that'd be great... but I find it easier to just keep the old remote around to control the HD and keep the new remote in RF mode all the time for the Roamio.

I like the tactile clicks with the Roamio remote.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Time_Lord said:


> I think every remote (and every keypad) I've every used has some sort of special marking on the 5 button, usually some sort of raised nub. This is important! its used so you can orientate yourself on the keypad.
> 
> Oh and just wait the smaller buttons will start to have their printing rub off in about 6 to 8 months.


I was surprised that the little bump was removed from the 5 button, when earlier peanut remotes had it. Not quite sure why that beneficial feature was dropped.

I also wonder when the printing will rub off. With my S2 TiVo, lasted for many years (starting to be most apparent after 8-9 years).


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

tomhorsley said:


> This is why I have a logitech harmony - a completely awful setup experience, but once you do get it setup, it works for everything and the buttons don't more around between devices .


I had a harmony, found that it wasn't any better as weighting was wrong. The Harmony was top heavy, when trying to enter channels it was clumsy as a result. When I got Roamio I ditched Harmony and used the TiVo remote. Honestly don't miss the Harmony.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

I agree to a point. I am always picking it up upside down because of the way it is weighted. y big problem, however, is how fast the button labels wear off. I have had my Roamio remote for maybe nine month and several labels are unreadable.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

abovethesink said:


> y big problem, however, is how fast the button labels wear off. I have had my Roamio remote for maybe nine month and several labels are unreadable.


That's not encouraging at all . . . .


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> They HAD a better remote for years that was easier to pick up AND instantly you know if it was upside down, then they threw most of those nice touches away with the new Roamio remote that no longer has top and bottom, IMNSHO that was a big step backwards, I do like the new guide button location and the RF, but the rest of the remote was a step back from the S3/Premiere remotes.


I agree. IMO, the best remote TiVo ever produced was the one included with the OLED S3.

Although dated, here's an interesting timeline of the TiVo remote: http://gizmodo.com/5017972/story-of-a-peanut-the-tivo-remotes-untold-past-present-and-future


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I have gotten pretty happy with the Roamio style remote. I have updated both my Premiere and my gen 1 Mini with RF Roamio layout remotes - very happy!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> FYI I just thought of a way you could use one RF remote for a Roamio and a Mini. If you paired it to the Roamio as RF and then switched it to IR mode and programmed it to use the Mini's IR code then you could just switch back and forth between IR mode and RF mode depending on which TiVo you wanted to control. Not as easy as a 1-2 switch but it should work.


Yep, but with caveats. (including that the remote seems to fallback to IR mode, temporarily, anytime it loses the RF connection)


----------

